# Care Sheet for Lace Monitors Anywhere?????????



## Earthling (Dec 20, 2006)

Considering a Lace Monitor but havent had any luck finding a care sheet for them. 
Anybody have a link they could throw at me it would be much appreciated.


----------



## RubyBlue (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.smuggled.com/lacmon1.htm t
try this i dont no how good it is i just found it


----------



## Earthling (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks RubyBlue. Thats the only one I could come up with as well.
Unfortunatley it doesnt say anything about raising young lacies or temps or feeding habits(frequency).
Anybody else have anything?


----------



## RubyBlue (Dec 20, 2006)

sorry should have checked that


----------



## cris (Dec 20, 2006)

You will want a basking spot about 50 or hotter. Feed them every day or so when they are small and back off as they get big so they dont get fat.
As far as i know lacy's are the most bitey and one of the biggest of the australian monitors so be prepared to learn fast if its goin to be your first monitor.

UV isnt considered essential by most ppl, but some would probably be good for them.

these links have some info.
http://mampam.50megs.com/monitors/varius.html
http://www.monitor-lizards.net/index4.html (go to the species list)


----------



## Earthling (Dec 20, 2006)

No need to apologise RubyBlue, you were trying to help.
Thanks cris. Good links.
50c+ temp seems way high. Is this the temp you keep yours?
Anyone else with care sheets????


----------



## cris (Dec 20, 2006)

Earthling said:


> No need to apologise RubyBlue, you were trying to help.
> Thanks cris. Good links.
> 50c+ temp seems way high. Is this the temp you keep yours?
> Anyone else with care sheets????



I dont keep lacy's but all my monitors get basking sites that hot.


----------



## Magpie (Dec 20, 2006)

All goannas need a *basking* spot of 50C+.


----------



## Earthling (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow thats hot. Amazing animals monitors.
Anymore care sheets peoples?


----------



## herptrader (Dec 20, 2006)

Magpie said:


> All goannas need a *basking* spot of 50C+.



With the possible exception of the Merten's water monitor.

Note also that they also need a cooler end which they can escape to. They seem to "_charge themselves up_" under the basking spot and then forage etc. At other times they just "_chill_" in a cooler location.


----------



## jordo (Dec 20, 2006)

I think the second Aust Reptile Mag (vol 1) has an article on them.


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 20, 2006)

I dont give my Laceys a basking spot of 50'c. It's 30'c at the most and they're cranking!!!! They're a local lizard in my area and it never gets to 50'c. They remain active at low temps and digest food easily at low temps. On hot days when it may reach 35-38'c the Laceys are down the cool end panting like dogs.

You can raise baby Laceys the same way as most lizards. Just give them a heat globe to bask under, few hollows, few branches to climb and a water bowl. Feed them every 2-3 days on young mice and rats, silverbait fish, raw meat etc. They couldnt be easier to keep.


----------



## cris (Dec 20, 2006)

serpenttongue said:


> I dont give my Laceys a basking spot of 50'c. It's 30'c at the most and they're cranking!!!! They're a local lizard in my area and it never gets to 50'c. They remain active at low temps and digest food easily at low temps. On hot days when it may reach 35-38'c the Laceys are down the cool end panting like dogs.
> 
> You can raise baby Laceys the same way as most lizards. Just give them a heat globe to bask under, few hollows, few branches to climb and a water bowl. Feed them every 2-3 days on young mice and rats, silverbait fish, raw meat etc. They couldnt be easier to keep.



When i say 50 or hotter i was refering to a basking site not the air temperature. An outdoor air temperature is no where near as high as a spot where the lizard would bask. On a 30 degree day something in the sun like a rock for eg. would be hotter than 50 degrees.


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah i understood what you meant, but even indoors i only have the temp at 30'c directly under the heat globe.


----------



## cmclean (Dec 20, 2006)

Here are a few links that might help you.. There is also a good database of research done on lizards in university websites. Hope this is of help

http://www.smuggled.com/lacmon1.htm
http://www.smuggled.com/LacMon5.htm
http://www.smuggled.com/lacmon2.htm

http://www.zoo.org.au/education/factsheets/rep-lacemonitor.pdf


----------



## Earthling (Dec 20, 2006)

Goodo .Some good stuff their cmclean.

As a matter of interest how long do they spend in the 50c basking spot?
Reason Im asking is if they sit their for 30 minutes and heat up and then run off to the cooler spot and cool down and then back to the 50 and so on all day it would lead you to think that 50c was too hot. ?


----------



## herptrader (Dec 20, 2006)

In my experience they "charge" themselves up under the basking light, race around for a few minutes and "recharge" themselves before doing it again.

Interestingly they heat their adomen and leave their head out of the basking spot if they can.


----------

